# Fed up with my Xbox 360



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

bloody 3 red lights and warranty runs out tomorrow - Just hope they will still fix it. And best of all it went down halfway through giving the GF a whopping at Tetris


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

they should do mate, is it three years old?


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

just got mine back from been repaired took 3 weeks 

id ring them asap


----------

